# Odds for 25-26 April



## A_Skywalker (Apr 20, 2009)

25 Apr 15:00 Chievo v Udinese  2.25 2.87 3.30   
25 Apr 17:30 Fiorentina v Roma  2.30 3.20 2.87   
26 Apr 12:00 AC Milan v Palermo  1.50 3.60 6.50   
26 Apr 12:00 Bologna v Genoa  2.87 3.10 2.37   
26 Apr 12:00 Lazio v Atalanta  1.80 3.00 4.75   
26 Apr 12:00 Lecce v Catania  1.85 2.87 4.75   
26 Apr 12:00 Reggina v Juventus  5.00 3.20 1.72   
26 Apr 12:00 Sampdoria v Cagliari  2.10 3.00 3.50  
26 Apr 12:00 Torino v Siena  1.83 2.87 5.00  
26 Apr 17:30 Napoli v Inter Milan  3.80 3.00 2.00


----------

